# Disappearing Spouse



## everantisocial (Jun 29, 2010)

Well, think I've finally turned a corner. Had enough of being a hermit, sick of my own company and can feel myself ready to face life again.

But, still have the shadow of the ex hanging over me. Not seen him since he dropped the dog off at my new place 18months ago. Not heard anything at all since last February when I told him to only contact me if he had finished with the OW, after a series of strange/stupid texts and some bizarre behaviour (from him). 

Now this is the person who wanted me to sign divorce papers on the day he told me he wanted out, I asked for time. But, I have no idea where he is, I don't know if he has moved away or is still in the city. For my own sanity I don't want to chase contact with him because I'm doing quite well at the moment and don't want to make myself vulnerable. And anyway I got rid of all numbers/emails etc when it happened.

Just want to know what to expect next? Did anyone else have a disappearing spouse? Will I just come home one day to find divorce papers on the mat? :scratchhead:

Thanks


----------



## yellowsubmarine (Feb 3, 2012)

I know someone that couldn't locate their spouse, and posted an add or a notification in the newspaper for several months. After so long, this person was divorced. Don't know all the details.

I would talk to a lawyer. Some offer free consultations.

Hope this helps.


----------

